# Question... Has anyone tied a knot in the end of a tube before wrapping it on your slingshot.



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

Sitting here idly thinking and got to wondering... I have had tubes slip on slingshots in the past.

I have had tubes slip when I looped part of the tube...

What if you tie a simple knot in the end of a slingshot tube before you attach it.

Would it hold better? I think it would hold better and not weaken the tube at the point of attachment.

Would the same idea work tying pouches. #32 rubberband by pouch and the knot should keep any slip from happening.

I haven't had a tube slip in a while. Probably not necessary, but I thought of it and I guess I'll have to try it with some surgical rubber tubing to see what I think.

Has anyone else tried this idea.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think getting two knots exactly the same would be a challenge leaving you with uneven band lenth. As far as securing the tube it might help.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You see alot of old milbro's tied with knots and square section rubber. Like the guys say - not sure getting them even would be easy.

Ball in tube (or tube in tube) works quite well for me - or better looped/pseudo loops (even very short, same as pouch side at the extreme) with matchstick.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I did, but I did not like the way it looked. If you use tabs, that problem goes away. But if you use a flat top or scalloped OTT/TTF, it is more aesthetic to mark and fold back your tubes. IMO


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I knot tubes like this


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

GHT - if only I saw that earlier today.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Murphy's law Matt lol , it can be fiddly if you want small loops, guarantee no slip !


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

No - its ironic. I had my DK luck rings - a tied 1842 tube set - that was tied psuedo (but slipped) ... and was like how will I tie them sans tools. gave up and packed them away... Then saw yours.

LOL


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I hope it works for you, good luck !


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

You can wrap and tuck tubes almost identical to flats with almost 0 chance of failure if you like.

These pictures are a fast and ugly tie I did just now as I'm about to get ready for work.

Looped tubes can be done the same way. Just fold the loop up like a tongue after first wraps.

If you are using heavy tubes though, making loops and using tabs like has already been mentioned is probably the better option.


----------

